# Floor enclosure around conduit stub ups



## adonkle (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm working on the renovation of the sound system for local HS stadium. There's 3, 4" conduit and 4, 1" conduit stubs through the floor into the press box, all microphone and loudspeaker wiring. 

We're removing the floor mounted rack and replacing it with a wall mounted swing-out equipment rack attached to the CMU wall (see photo). I'm trying to find the cleanest option to hide the conduit stub-ups from view, and route the existing mic and speaker wiring over to the wall, where we can route it into the new rack. 

What I've been looking for is essentially a large NEMA enclosure or gutter that's large enough to sit on the floor over the conduit stub ups and extend to the wall, then we can have separate EMT conduits run from the top of the enclosure up to the bottom of the wall-rack. I'm not finding any products for this type of application though, so I'm curious if anyone here may have any suggestions or other ideas?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

When it's all done, it's going to take up just as much room as the rack did.
Maybe a renovation dictated that the change be made but,
Off the shelf, I can only think of using one 12"X 12" X 18" or 24"' whatever you can get away with and cutting out the side opposite of the cover, placing it over the stub-ups, and then cutting out the side facing the wall.
Put a matching gutter between the one over the pipes and the wall with the cover facing up and the side cut out facing the gutter over the pipes.
knock out the cover for the conduits going up to the new rack and permanently install the cover.

With this setup, you can access the stub ups by removing the cover and can easily fish the cables through the gutter, a few inches into the next gutter and up through the new pipe and racks.

I know these are items you can get off the shelf, otherwise I would have a, L shaped custom aluminum diamond plate piece made that would cover the stubs, extend to the wall and high enough for the rack to sit on and have a leather upholstered team logo embroidered cushion made for the horizontal section and a matching seat back.
Because, you know, that old rack took up way too much space.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This isn't going to hide the conduit but if you just ran ladder rack up and over with one of these to make the bend










it would be very functional, remove the trip hazard, and you'll save a lot of time and money.


----------

